# Grand Carrera Calibre 8



## hamdys (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone, I decided recently to buy the Tag GC 8 and I am interested to know from members what do you think about the accuracy and reliability. I have been fond of Omega watches and I have owned couple of them but never had a Tag Heuer. This will be my first one and I really like the GC Caliber 8 watch with the white face, I think it looks a very classy dress watch, but I am not aware of Tag's watch accuracy or reliability and service intervals.

Your input will be a great help.

Thanks


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi. Its a COSC rated Chronograph (i.e. a Chronometre), so it will be as accurate as any Omega. In fact, the Calibre 8 is the same base movement as Omega use for the Co-axial Calibre 2500...so I'd be surprised if you'd see any difference in accuracy or reliability.

I wrote about the Calibre 8 model here: TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Series Review | Calibre 11










Cheers

David


----------



## Vaxe (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase.

I believe the Calibre 8 houses an ETA 2892-2. It's pretty solid, and you're looking to gain/lose approx 10-20 seconds a day. Standard power reserve at 40 hours.

Here's an in depth look if you're curious:
An indepth look at the ETA 2892


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

Vaxe said:


> I believe the Calibre 8 houses an ETA 2892-2. It's pretty solid, and you're looking to gain/lose approx 10-20 seconds a day.


Yes, but Chronometre version is -4/ +6 seconds per day.

dc


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Never had any ETA gain or lose 10-20 sec per day let alone the 2892. As David said, you should be within cosc specs on the GC8


----------



## hamdys (Dec 7, 2009)

calibre 11 said:


> Hi. Its a COSC rated Chronograph (i.e. a Chronometre), so it will be as accurate as any Omega. In fact, the Calibre 8 is the same base movement as Omega use for the Co-axial Calibre 2500...so I'd be surprised if you'd see any difference in accuracy or reliability.
> 
> I wrote about the Calibre 8 model here: TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Series Review | Calibre 11
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for the information. Nice article David, I agree with your view of GC8 design but in my case I wanted a GMT watch and a larger diameter casing, that is why I considerd the GC8.

Cheers


----------



## sparacing (Jan 6, 2011)

I actually own this same watch and I love it, love it, love it...
I too wanted a GMT and I immediately fell for this watch when I saw it.

Now, I did have some issues with mine in the beginning, but TAG stepped up and made everything right after the second return (first return they said it was magnetized...second return they completely rebuilt the watch and possibly replaced something...they didn't say) and it's superb now.

Enjoy!!
-S


----------



## novan3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Personally, I find that the stainless steel used (316L?) to be too soft. Mine has knicks, dimples, and scratches from a two month stint as an everyday wearer.


----------



## Saltire63 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi everyone. A timely thread for me.
I have owned a GC8 for approaching two years. I love the watch - it looks beautiful, and people frequently comment on it.
However it's time keeping has been pretty poor. I recently returned it under warranty because it was gaining about 4 minutes a week. I have had it back now for six weeks and it's now gaining about a minute a week. Not disastrous, but still slightly irritating.

But what can I realistically expect from the watch? Is this within the bounds of expected performance or should it go back again before the two year warranty expires? 

I'm particularly interested in sparacing's experience - after the rebuild how accurate is your watch now?


----------



## peterpl (Jul 18, 2011)

A minute a week is too much and not within COSC standards. You should return it for warranty. I also have this watch but the limited version with the diamond bezels (its my dress watch) and been operating great for the past year. +3 secs a day when lay flat face up, and -3 a day when on my watch winder.


----------



## Tmblweed (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: Grand Carrera Calibre 8 Quote"Never had any ETA gain or lose 10-20 sec per day let alone the 2892. As David said, you should be within cosc specs on the GC8"​
True for me, my Victorinox Air Boss 241505 houses a standard 2824 and only gains 6 seconds per day. This watch retails at $895 and I paid $725 thru a jeweler here in Raleigh. (AD).


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I really like this watch with the big date and GMT disc complication but what killed it for me is that the "GMT" disc only marks off 12 hours instead of 24.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

I regretted bought this GC8! Immediate after i wear, i can easily notice the power reserve only up to 8hours! I sent to Tag Philippines to check and they return to me ,after took 2 weeks to monitor the performance! Now, just about a week repair,again, the power reserve only last abt 8hours! This is a automatic watch and should not be manually winding daily!

The accuracy....it's about almost a minutes/week! Anyone having similar problem? Will send to Tag again and will never spend such money for TAG again for another TAG watch!


----------



## TAG Tony (May 21, 2012)

I've had my GC8 for about 5 years. It's been back to TAG for calibration once and has kept virtually perfect time (+/- 3-5 seconds per WEEK!) ever since. The power reserve keeps it ticking pretty much over the weekend, but low on power adds to the watch running a little slow if there isn't adequate pressure in the spring. I rarely, if ever, have to wind the beauty. Equally, the durability of the case I have found to be great. No dents or scratches to note. The brushed steel does have a few scratches, but they will polish out. Anti reflective glass still perfect.

Very pleased. Everyday quality and luxury. Substantial. Accurate.

What more could I have asked for?


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

I bought the watch in Malaysia and sent to Tag Heuer Service Center in Manila. Reason : Accuracy and the watch stopped while i wear on my wrist! The Tag technician told me that I need to wind it! Now, i really want to find a place to complain but could not find any email to complain... Wasted time and this watch is not up to standard... Anyone can help me?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

skwong76 said:


> I bought the watch in Malaysia and sent to Tag Heuer Service Center in Manila. Reason : Accuracy and the watch stopped while i wear on my wrist! The Tag technician told me that I need to wind it! Now, i really want to find a place to complain but could not find any email to complain... Wasted time and this watch is not up to standard... Anyone can help me?


Your activity may not be enough to keep it wound. Give it 50 winds and see what happens.

BTW, we takes complaints here


----------



## ChongLi (Sep 8, 2011)

New to the forums and am looking at a new watch. This GC GMT being one of them. It's a little disappointing that a COSC watch would have so much variance from it's purchasers! I've only had 2 automatics in my life both bought about 12 years ago. A Baume Capeland which after 12 years of occasional wear was running about 8-10 seconds slow per day. And a Fortis Fleiger Chrono which has needed an overhaul twice in the same time period because it just stopped dead! POS! Anyway. Tags are popular but from these stories I am a bit concerned on repair costs if buying used as I cannot afford new...


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

Are you sure that need to wind 50 times? I sent for repair for second times at Service Centre in Phi. This Tag remain unchange and useless. Stopped working after 8hours... Moreover, i lost my Tag warranty card and can anyone advise where can i reproduce the copy? 

I am not sure if this watch is equip with a capacitor to keep the power reserve. If yes, i suspected that the capacitor spoilt..

This is the most terrible experience in owning a first Tag...I login to Contact Centre at Tag with intention to contact the manufacturer but again, they redirected me to Philippines Service Centre... I really almost give up and not sure how to solve this or this GC8 could be the most lousy watch??


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

Are you sure that need to wind 50 times? I sent for repair for second times at Service Centre in Phi. This Tag remain unchange and useless. Stopped working after 8hours... Moreover, i lost my Tag warranty card and can anyone advise where can i reproduce the copy? 

I am not sure if this watch is equip with a capacitor to keep the power reserve. If yes, i suspected that the capacitor spoilt..

This is the most terrible experience in owning a first Tag...I login to Contact Centre at Tag with intention to contact the manufacturer but again, they redirected me to Philippines Service Centre... I really almost give up and not sure how to solve this or this GC8 could be the most lousy watch??


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

Worse when i found out my watch change from date 5th to 16th today...and when i readjust the date...it jumped from 5th to 16th....then, 17th, 18th......31st, 32nd, 33rd, 34th, 35th... How can i get help??? I suspected it is factory defect but how can i complain?? Please help..


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

send it in and get an estimate of cost and go from there. your retailer should have a record of your purchase as proof of warranty


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

I will have no choice other than send to Tag Heur Centre , Quezon City, Philippines and I dont really trust their service anymore. I believed, the gear spoiled when they overhauled my Tag in July...

So, no other choice to send back to TAG Headquarters even if its factory defective?? TAG truly provide lousy service... I have no way to complain. Each time i try to complain via FB, they will direct me to Tag Phi which is useless! This will be my last TAG!


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

Sent again my Tag to WatchWorks, Phi (Authorized Tag Service Centre) for THIRD TIMES and waiting for them... I dont expect much from this shop anymore...unless they really work, send the feedback to Tag HQ and repair the watch...


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

Finally , I complained to Tag Switzerland and they instructed Watchworks to send the watch to Senior Watchmaker , Switzerland to check and will send back to Philippines.

I did ask for extended warranty but no final answer given.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

This is how Tag replied...

Please find hereafter our answer to your below demands: 


a. After a long period without being worn or when it has stopped, the fact to wear the watch is not sufficient if it has not been previously wound up manually 30-40 times If you have never proceeded to this manipulation after the last repair, your watch cannot have its full power reserve. Before proceeding to our tests and controls, our watchmaker has wounded it completely and since then it works perfectly (power reserve 43 hours). 


b. The trouble met with the date change is neither due to a defect nor to a previous intervention. The result of the analysis shows that the hour hand jumped out of its place and moved to the next dent of the wheel, which caused this trouble. This situation can appear after a little impact on the case or the glass. We draw your attention to the fact that an automatic movement is made of more than 140 components some of them thinner than a hair which explain its sensibility to the wear conditions. 


c. Taking the aforesaid into consideration, we will not be able to extend our repair warranty as the trouble met with the date is due to the wear conditions and not to a defect. 


d. As already mentioned, this is not in our policy to exchange watches but to repair them. However, be assured that this repair will benefit to the knowledges of our Master watchmaker and all the necessary controls will be made to return your watch in a perfect working order. 


We also confirm that your matter have been discussed with both my manager and the Director of the customer service who confirm that the treatment of your complaint has been seriously followed up and the decision taken are in agreement with our policy. 


We thank you for your understanding.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

And I replied back...

Firstly I am grateful for the attention given and really appreciate your assistance on this. There is a few points that I want to draw to your attention. 


1. I have always taken good care of the watch and no one in his right mind would buy a watch that cost USD4,000 ++ and intentionally damage it. 


2. Tag Heuer association with celebrities/ sports personnel/ Formula 1 that it is an excellent timepiece for people on the move and for champions. My guess that a driver on an F1 car takes more beating (G force) than a normal people like me. So does it mean that every time a person who enjoys sports e.g motor racing, skiing, cycling, track and field etc. have to sent their watch for repair because of the sensibility of the wear condition. So to make the blame on me, I feel that it is a little bit ridiculous. 


3. Since I bought the watch it has been in and out of the workshop more than me having the pleasure of wearing it. 


4. Your statement, "After a long period without being worn or when it has stopped, the fact to wear the watch is not sufficient if it has not been previously wound up manually 30-40 times If you have never proceeded to this manipulation after the last repair, your watch cannot have its full power reserve. Before proceeding to our tests and controls, our watchmaker has wounded it completely and since then it works perfectly (power reserve 43 hours). " Do I need to wind it even wearing on daily basis? I did told you in previous email that my Tag even STOPPED while i wore the watch on my wrist!! I just like to find out the definition of semi auto watch. If my memory served me well, the sales lady did informed that if i am wearing it every day I don't need to wind my watch. I hope you understand my frustration. 


4. Your company's finding and consideration of not extending the warranty is absurd because it is due to no fault of mine. Tag's action proved that even Tag itself unsure that the quality and worry to further extend the warranty! On another issue, I did mentioned many times that I lost the warranty card and need a replacement card but my right was denied again and again even your authorize service center Watchworks did sighted the copy before! 


I do hope that the watch is in working order when it is return to me and I have no intention of further pursuing this if it does not work. Also, I am not sure IF the rough condition during courier delivery will damage it again (as you stated that the silly watch was made of more than 140 components some of them thinner than a hair which explain its sensibility to the wear conditions!!). Else, I will suggest and give my permission for you to send the watch for Jean-Christophe Babin or his Assistant to wear for a month and your Senior Watch Maker can double check the quality after a month, after obtain the feedback from the man who wear it! I am still in process of contacting him.


Owning a Tag when I was younger was a privilege but now it is a joke! This will be the last watch from Tag Heuer and I will never ever recommend Tag to any of my surrounding friends... 


I am sorry that this email may sound rude or inappropriate but I have just lost faith.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

And final conclusion by them...

We are sorry to learn that our answer did not meet with your expectations. 


We do not have any doubt that you had not damaged your watch intentionally, but we take into account the result of the analysis which showed that the hour hand jumped out of its place and caused the trouble with the date. This situation can only appear after an impact on the case or glass which could be accidental or not. We want to draw your attention that according to the angle of the impact, even if it is not a strong one, it could have some effect on the movement and caused some malfunctioning which seems to be the case with your watch. 


We confirm that you do not have to wind up your watch on daily basis. But it will be necessary to wind it up manually your when you will received it back from our workshop. Then, the movement of your wrist should be necessary to keep the power reserve. 


Please be reassured that we have some special boxes specially designed to send back watches after repair. Your Grand Carerra will be well protected and there is no risk of damages during the shipment. 


This is not in our policy to wear watches from our customers. We have a special machine called "Twist test" which simulates the real condition of wear : moves during the day and stops during the night. 


We understand your disappointment and frustration, but we would like to assure you that we are doing all the necessary to repair your watch in our earliest convenience but taking the time to proceed to each control and test to return your Grand Carrera in a perfect working order. 


We thank you for your comprehension.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

*I will certainly will never buy Tag Heuer again in the rest of my life and will not recommend any of my friend to buy...*


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

I am very sure that I never wear it in rough condition but just in office and ordinary wear..


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

skwong76 said:


> *I will certainly will never buy Tag Heuer again in the rest of my life and will not recommend any of my friend to buy...*


Surely, that will bring the company down to it's knees.......


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

The action of not extending the warranty, despite the watch was repaired & overhauled at Tag Service Center, Philippines and repaired again in Switzerland WITHOUT any additional charges by Senior Watch Maker really proof that they are not responsive on customer's feedback.

I even message to their CEO via Facebook and did not receive any reply up to now.

Its totally disappointing to own a Tag, by looking at the way they handle this case. My watch is still at their factory in Switzerland since last month!


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

My last few emails correspondence with them,

Your statement "We do not have any doubt that you had not damaged your watch intentionally, but we take into account the result of the analysis which showed that the hour hand jumped out of its place and caused the trouble with the date." is totally insulted as I am very sure that I did not use the watch in rough condition. 


As stated in my previous email, "Tag Heuer association with celebrities/ sports personnel/ Formula 1 that it is an excellent timepiece for people on the move and for champions. My guess that a driver on an F1 car takes more beating (G force) than a normal people like me. So does it mean that every time a person who enjoys sports e.g motor racing, skiing, cycling, track and field etc. have to sent their watch for repair because of the sensibility of the wear condition. So to make the blame on me, I feel that it is a little bit ridiculous." 


I would like to clarify what warranty that Tag can provide if that silly watch stop moving again while I wear it only wrist, as I told you in previous email and you told me that you will inform your Senior Watch Maker. 


What is the status of replacement or reissue of replacement warranty card (which I lost)? 


Conclusion, at least now i knew the quality of Tag from the distributors, retailer, up to Senior Watch Maker and Tag's Customer Service! 

AND They reply..



There is a misunderstanding, we wanted to say that we know that you have not damaged your watch intentionally. 


Please find hereafter the picture of the new guarantee card which will be sent to you with your watch.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

I replied again,

Thank you for reissued the new guarantee card. That card will at least enabled me to bring my Tag to other Tag Service Center , other than WatchWorks Philippines. No doubt Watchworks tried to assist but I having no confidence on their services. I am not sure who is Honeylette Nicodemus ([email protected]) in this email, but you may check if their technician ever repair such problem and ever overhaul Grand Carrera at their center. My previous conversation at WatchWorks was damn pissed off and upset as their technician and Customer Service continuously advised me to wind the watch despite I told them I wore the watch for more than 8 hours daily and reminded them that the watch is an auto watch and I fully understood that an auto watch need to wind if did not wear it for some times! I did not deny that they are quite friendly and try to help but some times, unnecessary and unprofessional help may cause terrible impact. I am NOT accusing them for spoiled the watch but did not reject any possibilities that the "unprofessional" major overhaul at Watchworks possibly caused deterioration of the watch's quality, such as accidentally heavy impact caused the unwanted damages. I personally believed that Tag Heuer's watches always made in superior fine quality and this incident is just an exceptional case which no one wants to admit their fault. But, this incident, by observing the whole scenario on how Tag handled this case by putting the blame on customer, no warranty extension, no proper investigation on how the watch damaged either on customer's side or service center (or due to unwanted factory defect) did really enlightened me and I will never ever buy, promote, suggest or recommend any surrounding friends (or enemies) to buy Tag Heuer.

On another issue, Tag Heuer really need to check the quality of your Service Center. Tag Heuer in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, for example may have better service but the service period takes 2 - 3 months due to long queue and too many customers! This is the feedback that I got from the Tag Heuer 's retailer in Kuala Lumpur.

Of course, I am very disappointed with Tag's decision for not able to extend the coverage period, after my watch went for several times repair, including overhauled the watch and sent back to your Senior Watch Maker to repair and accusation that I was the one who caused a 'impact' on the watch and spoiled it.

As what i understood before, I need to send the watch for regular maintenance service. In view of this major check-up in Switzerland, may i know when will be the next required service? Am I entitle for free service at Tag Heuer center and if yes, when the free period will expire? With reference at Customer Service > Customer Service > Our services - TAG Heuer, Swiss Watches and Chronographs - TAG Heuer swiss avant garde since 1860, "After each service, your watch will be returned to you with a one-year warranty on the work carried out."

Also, in my last email dated Mon, 1 Oct 2012 09:02:46 +0800, I did stated, "Please inform your Senior Watch Maker that there was one incident which the watch STOPPED while I wore it on my wrist (in my office)". What is the reason that caused that watch stopped while I wore it on my hand? I think, I did not get the answer for that... I did asked Watchworks too but again, they replied that the watch was working fine in their lab.

Please always reply my email to all in CC list as I noticed YOU always deleted my related contact but always CC your own people in the email! That is a very insulted & irresponsible action.

Please solve the issue ASAP as I am getting tired of writing emails. Please take note also that I had sent my message to Jean-Christophe Babin via Facebook and if he do not reply, I will make all attempts to reach him by any chance. I knew I am just a very small customer but i believed, I had gave lots positive feedback to your organization.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

and their final reply dated 9th Oct 2012;

Even if we duly understand your disappointment regarding your matter, we want to assure you that our agent Watchwork have the knowledges and abilities to repair our watches as they are regularly trained by our Master watchmaker. They apply the standard of TAG Heuer and know how to deal with customer. We work in a narrow collaboration since many years and have faith in their job. 


Both our agent and us have never had the intention to blame you concerning the trouble met with your watch. The explanation regarding the winding of your watch was given to help you to resolve an issue which required not any intervention but only a process to follow. Effectively, during both analysis made by our agent and us, the power reserve of your watch was in the tolerance which indicated that the watch has not been wind up sufficiently in the past. 


We recommand to our customers to proceed to a maintenance service every 1-2 years to guarantee the waterproofness of the watch as well as a complete service every 3-6 years to guarantee the good working of the watch. Both of these services are covered with a 1 year guarantee. The frequency of service depends on the use made of the watch and function as well as the environnment of the wearer of the watch. 


Note that we had discussed with our watchmaker about the fact that your watch had stopped while you wore it. the explanation was included in our answer as it concerned the power reserve. The movement of the wrist allow to maintain the power reserve of the watch not to wind the watch. Accordingly, even if you wear your watch every day, if the power reserve is very low, the watch will finish by stop. 


We confirm that your watch is under repair and that all the necessary is done to solve this issue that we have seriously taken into account. 


Yours faithfully 



ITS ENOUGH... WHETHER THEY WANT TO RETURN IT TO ME IS NO MORE LONGER A BIG ISSUE AS I AM NOT INTERESTED ON THAT TYPE OF QUALITY BY TAG HEUER! THEY CAN SEND IT TO THEIR CEO, AS I TOLD THEM..


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Regarding the stopping of the watch on your wrist.

As mentioned by another member before.
If the watch is not wound at all before you put it on, it is possible that the movement provided by your daily routine is not sufficient to wind the mainspring beyond making the watch start
i.e does not wind enough to generate a reasonable power reserve.

This is true for all mechanical watches.

That is why it is recommend that if a watch has stopped, to give it 30-40 winds of the crown before wearing it.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

This is not my first time wear automatic watch, FYI... 
You may just buy one cheap maybe USD100 Seiko automatic watch and check if the watch will stop on your wrist...
I am truly believed, overall Tag watch having no problem. I am having another Tag Link , which never stop on my wrist and power reserve more than 30hours with same wear activities...

Up to now, I still haven't receive my watch and i guess they are puzzled about what happen to that watch!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

I sure am glad I never had to sell consumer items to the public... dealing with people who are 'venting' would have made the job unpleasant. ... oh well.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

Eeeb said:


> I sure am glad I never had to sell consumer items to the public... dealing with people who are 'venting' would have made the job unpleasant. ... oh well.


Its the professionalism, responsive and knew how to escalate the issue to Management that make a good Customer Service. The main problem here is the staff keep hide under the problem on top of problem. Can you look at Tag Heuer website and then read (my email) how they blame consumer on the spoiled Tag? They should actually look at how many similar cases with the same model worldwide and pull back all products like what Honda did sometimes to preserve the brand name.. Factory defect can happen.. Anyway, I am now dont care any more and will never look into Tag anymore....


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Be fair here.
You don't actually know there was any problem with your watch, just that it stopped on your wrist.

As more than one person here as well as the TAGHeuer representative has said, if the watch has stopped, it is best to give it a wind before wearing it to ensure those is enough reserve to maintain performance and accuracy. If the mainspring isn't being wound, it will not be accurate.

Unless you have tried this, you are only guessing that there was a problem.

I am not saying there might not have been a problem just that you haven't mentioned anything that points to there definitely being a problem.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

skwong76 said:


> Its the professionalism, responsive and knew how to escalate the issue to Management that make a good Customer Service. The main problem here is the staff keep hide under the problem on top of problem. Can you look at Tag Heuer website and then read (my email) how they blame consumer on the spoiled Tag? They should actually look at how many similar cases with the same model worldwide and pull back all products like what Honda did sometimes to preserve the brand name.. Factory defect can happen.. Anyway, I am now dont care any more and will never look into Tag anymore....


Hummmm.... being the owner of a Honda ... well, this isn't the proper forum. :-d


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

This is the experience that I shared and if anyone not interested, you are welcome to ignore it...and for those who wish to know true and how genuine the case it, can further ask me for further details.

Eeeb, I am not a Honda owner but just give an example... and I am also not having just one auto watch with one brand, as you can read the email stated that they can just take it and doesn't need to return to me if they want.

Being a moderator, your task is to look clearly without being bias...and if you need further info, I can also provide to you. Or you can also ban me for telling the truth.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

Drunken Monkey,

I had tried (wind) that before, FYI.. Also, I have a watchwinder, FYI. I am more glad if you also own this model, so that we can share our experience. The accuracy also not as per COSC but when I sent for check up, the report proved otherwise, which I wondering why also. FYI, I only use in office work...ordinary wear.

Else, I would not trouble myself to go several times to Tag Service Centre Philippines and they couldn't solve it and finally sent it to Senior Watch Maker Switzerland.
The above story is a true story and my experience can be taken as an exceptional case, I believed. But, certainly, I am looking forward for higher brand & quality than Tag soon..

I am not sure about the rest of members.... saltire63, peterpl, sparacing ,etc (who were in this forum with their bad experience) IF they manage to solve their watch problem or just leave it as it is...


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

skwong76 said:


> ...
> Being a moderator, your task is to look clearly without being bias...and if you need further info, I can also provide to you. Or you can also ban me for telling the truth.


Your behavior has to be pretty egregious to get banned, at least from Enrico and me. Indeed, permabans require agreement from other mods and Ernie The Owner. You are no where near that!! :-d Fear not... We are a tolerant crew here in the TAG Heuer Forum.

But I do concern myself with hijacking the forum by folks who have not been around for much beyond using the forum to air a personal complaint. It is not fair and it makes for an unpleasant to read forum. I realize it is common elsewhere but as a mod, my job is to keep this ship at a more even keel.

Further discussion of moderation should be taken to PMs as that topic is taboo in the open forums. Experience has shown such discussions frequently degenerate into flame wars and general mayhem. :roll: They are explicitly prohibited by the site's rules. Check out the rules which are at the top of every main forum page.

On your specific complaint that the watch stopped while on your wrist: watches which do not have a power reserve indicator (showing the state of wind of the mainspring) should be fully wound manually when first put on (I do 80 turns). Then, if the level of your personal wrist movement is sufficient, the watch will stay wound. If the wrist movement is insufficient to keep the watch wound, you need to supplement the wind with occasional manual winding.

For example, I have been wearing 24/7 for the past few weeks a Tutima Valero ETA 2892-A2 with additional complications (yes, worn even in the shower ). It has a power reserve and I see every three or four days I need to manually wind to keep the power reserve up. Without that it would stop on my wrist. Common problem. It might be your problem too. I honestly can't tell from your responses.

But hijacking this thread to air a personal complaint is generally rude to the rest of us. It may make you feel good but it is likely to invoke some criticism. That is what you are seeing.

We are here to help, if we can. That's the bottom line.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

Hi Eeeb,

Thanks..and kindly remind me to remove it if all my postings (including the corresponding email) are not suppose to be view by public.
I am waiting for my watch to deliver back to Philippines and hope it will running well..

I understand what you wrote...and maybe i do not know well about THIS GC8. But, if compare to other model like Link (with same wearing activities), hardly the user need to wind it when wear daily.. I am not sure if some automatic watches are equiped with so-called a capacitor to reserve the power, and that make the different.

As i said before, I did wind the watch, however, Tag Boutique in Kuala Lumpur informed me that we cant over wind it (80 turns like u said) as it will spoil the watch but he suggested only 12 turns.

BTW, do you really own this GC8 too? I want to know anyone who really own this watch (like other members saltire63, peterpl, sparacing) and if they also face the similar problem. Accuracy..i has to say that it is not accurate as per COSC's standard.

Thank you again...


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Those who told you to beware of manually overwinding an automatic watch seem to have a knowledge deficiency. Automatic watches have a clutch built into them that prevents overwinding. It is necessary for the basic operation of an automatic. 

I hope that helps.

No, I do not own this specific model -- but wish I did. But my wife thinks 200+ watches is enough!! LOL


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Let's ignore that I don't think there was/is anything wrong with the winding or the reserve (which is what the service people said anyway), was the watch running fast or slow?

What was the typical daily error?


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

drunken monkey said:


> Let's ignore that I don't think there was/is anything wrong with the winding or the reserve (which is what the service people said anyway), was the watch running fast or slow?
> 
> What was the typical daily error?


It was running fast...


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

I really hope some other GC8's owner willing to share their experience here...
But, I believed, most of them wear it daily do not wind the watch... This happen to my friend's Link and Aquaracer, never wind their watch and running well for past at least 3 years.

Eeeb, The one who advised me (not to overwind) was the staff of Tag Heuer Boutique in Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

skwong76 said:


> It was running fast...


and just how active are you at work or are you mainly sat at a desk?


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have been an owner of a GC8 for the last 7 months and I also have had issues with its accuracy. I bought it from a member on WUS back in April or March and it has been running between -8 and -10 a day. For the first couple months I found it really frustrating as it is running way off COSC specs. Eventually id set my watch 1 min ahead so that it would be caught up in about a week and then slow in about another week.

I stopped by Tourneau in Boston and had them hook it up to a machine and they said it was all screwed up and that I should send it back... I sent it to TAG about 3 weeks ago and they decided to do a complete overhaul of the movement under warranty (usually costs $450. eek!). Rep said the movement wasnt functioning properly so they wanted to basically rebuild the thing. While it was there i also requested to have the watch touched up and refurbished to get all the scratches out. 

I got the watch last night and so far it has been running at -1 in the last 24 hours. Cant get much better than that. I was more surprised with their reburbish job. I sent it to them with tons of scratches on the bracelet and case. It even had some small dings in certain areas of the case that I thought would never come out. Well to my surprise the watch came back MINT. It looks brand spanking new. So as of now im a happy camper as my watch looks and runs great. I read a lot of bad experiences with TAG's service center but i have to say this experience went really smooth


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

skwong76 said:


> ...
> Eeeb, The one who advised me (not to overwind) was the staff of Tag Heuer Boutique in Kuala Lumpur.


Several years ago I was in NYC at a Heuer show and I got to meet one of the US HQ folks who does training for TAG's retailers. It is a big task. Most retail folks know nothing about watches when hired... they are sales folks (hopefully proven successful sales folks) but, in general, they know little about watches.

Evidently you believe him/her over me. But worry not, I am not offended. You are new (and are welcome!). Stick around and you will discover many here who know more than your cited employee...


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

Pattyb69 said:


> I have been an owner of a GC8 for the last 7 months and I also have had issues with its accuracy. I bought it from a member on WUS back in April or March and it has been running between -8 and -10 a day. For the first couple months I found it really frustrating as it is running way off COSC specs. Eventually id set my watch 1 min ahead so that it would be caught up in about a week and then slow in about another week.
> 
> I stopped by Tourneau in Boston and had them hook it up to a machine and they said it was all screwed up and that I should send it back... I sent it to TAG about 3 weeks ago and they decided to do a complete overhaul of the movement under warranty (usually costs $450. eek!). Rep said the movement wasnt functioning properly so they wanted to basically rebuild the thing. While it was there i also requested to have the watch touched up and refurbished to get all the scratches out.
> 
> I got the watch last night and so far it has been running at -1 in the last 24 hours. Cant get much better than that. I was more surprised with their reburbish job. I sent it to them with tons of scratches on the bracelet and case. It even had some small dings in certain areas of the case that I thought would never come out. Well to my surprise the watch came back MINT. It looks brand spanking new. So as of now im a happy camper as my watch looks and runs great. I read a lot of bad experiences with TAG's service center but i have to say this experience went really smooth


Keep us posted and let me know how accurate the GC8 after a week if it meet COSC, how long the power reserve can last (up to 42 hours, as per their manual?) and how frequent you wind the watch if you wear daily.

Thanks lot


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)

skwong76 said:


> Keep us posted and let me know how accurate the GC8 after a week if it meet COSC, how long the power reserve can last (up to 42 hours, as per their manual?) and how frequent you wind the watch if you wear daily.
> 
> Thanks lot


Will do. I dont plan to wear it daily since I just picked up another watch. Ill report back and let you know the accuracy. So far over 36 hours it has gone from -1 to +1. Keeping pretty good time so far.


----------



## Alc15 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm also an owner of GC Cal8 for 2 months, got it from an AD in Jakarta. Really love the model and buy it after being in my wishlist for 6 months. Never check the accuracy until I find this thread and after doing the observation I find out that it's running +5 a day, same with my Carrera Cal16 day date which I bought a year earlier. But one thing that bothers me is the PR issue, I need to wind it almost everyday. I wind it 30x in the morning at around 8, wearing it in the office for the whole day and take it off at around 8-9 PM. The watch will mostly stop at around 4-6 AM and sometimes if I'm lucky enough to find it beating in the morning, it will certainly stop the next day. This thing doesn't happen to my Cal16 or Submariner (which I think has a very good PR). I don't know if this is normal if compared with my other watches, but quite disappointed. Just want to share my experience, maybe other members can share theirs too ... ?


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

Alc15 said:


> I'm also an owner of GC Cal8 for 2 months, got it from an AD in Jakarta. Really love the model and buy it after being in my wishlist for 6 months. Never check the accuracy until I find this thread and after doing the observation I find out that it's running +5 a day, same with my Carrera Cal16 day date which I bought a year earlier. But one thing that bothers me is the PR issue, I need to wind it almost everyday. I wind it 30x in the morning at around 8, wearing it in the office for the whole day and take it off at around 8-9 PM. The watch will mostly stop at around 4-6 AM and sometimes if I'm lucky enough to find it beating in the morning, it will certainly stop the next day. This thing doesn't happen to my Cal16 or Submariner (which I think has a very good PR). I don't know if this is normal if compared with my other watches, but quite disappointed. Just want to share my experience, maybe other members can share theirs too ... ?


Same problem i face with GC8...Accuracy and Power reserve...even wear daily, walking around, for 10hrs and it will still stop after 10hours.. When I wear this watch, the time is not reliable as per COSC..

Now, more and more GC8 owner is coming to forum to share their experience...

I like the watch and bought it because of COSC standard... I having no intention to spoil the brand reputation but this watch is enough to totally kill my desire to trust this brand...

Tag Heuer maybe reliable....but just maybe I am a very unlucky buyer. The failure of Tag to extend the warranty (after the my GC8 overhauled for 2 times) and putting the blame on customer made the scenario worse..

Thanks


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)

My problem was never power reserve just accuracy. Even when it was running -10 the power reserve was over 24 hours. The only time it died was when I didn't wear it a whole weekend.


----------



## Pattyb69 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok. So its been one week since my watch came back from a movement overhaul from the TAG service center and I have to say I am very pleased with the results.

Before: Watch ran -10 a day. Best I ever got it down was -8 a day and that only lasted 1-2 days.

Now: Watch keeps excellent time. It ran a TOTAL of -1 second for 6 days and finally ended at a TOTAL of -3 seconds in 7 days. I have to say that I am pretty amazed that its only -3 seconds since I set it 7 days ago. I haven't owned many watches but I would have to believe that is pretty amazing for a mechanical watch. The test was not done while wearing the watch. I kept it in its box and made sure it was wound.

Hope this helps


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

OK, congrats...
I am still waiting for my watch...


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

Pattyb69 said:


> Ok. So its been one week since my watch came back from a movement overhaul from the TAG service center and I have to say I am very pleased with the results.
> 
> Before: Watch ran -10 a day. Best I ever got it down was -8 a day and that only lasted 1-2 days.
> 
> ...


Hi Pattyb69,

Is your watch GC8 still accurate? I collected my watch and the results is very dissappointed. I wind and keep it in watchwinder and it late/slow 1minutes after 7days... So, i can say, I gave up with this watch...


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

skwong76 said:


> Hi Pattyb69,
> 
> Is your watch GC8 still accurate? I collected my watch and the results is very dissappointed. I wind and keep it in watchwinder and it late/slow 1minutes after 7days... So, i can say, I gave up with this watch...


Watch movements have the ability adjust their operating speed. It is a simple thing to do. Any watchmaker can do it... with the right tools, you can do it yourself. Give it a try.


----------



## J.O. (Aug 23, 2009)

I have both the GC8 and GC6. I haven't check the accuracy as I always wear it for a week and then have to reset it from the beginning of the week again as I don't wear it during the weekend. In terms of power reserve, I don't really have an issue with it. I normally wind it about 50 times and it will last for about 2 days without wearing it. The self winding mechanism for both the GC8 and GC6 is not that great as compared to let say the Calibre 16 movement. If you have a desk job and hardly move around through the day, potentially the watch will stop as it has happened to me at one of my prior work place where I sat almost through the whole day and drove to and from work. Now with a job where I catch the bus but also move around more from my desk, I have no problems with the watch stopping. If you have both the Calibre 16 and Calibre 6 or 8, try manually spinning the winder and you can see the C16 movement spins soo much easier and will go in circles many times as compare to the C6 or C8 movement.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats on your new Tag purchase!


----------



## nhj22 (Jun 5, 2012)

I was planning on getting a Calibre 7. But after reading about the horrifying customer service and problematic movements, I think I am better of with an Omega.

Tag Heuer doesn't deserve to be in Luxury watch segment.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

nhj22 said:


> I was planning on getting a Calibre 7. But after reading about the horrifying customer service and problematic movements, I think I am better of with an Omega.
> 
> Tag Heuer doesn't deserve to be in Luxury watch segment.


If you go by what you read on the internet, no one has a good customer service.
And what problems with movements?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

drunken monkey said:


> If you go by what you read on the internet, no one has a good customer service.
> And what problems with movements?


Agree. Public Internet forums seem to filter for folks with problems... it gives a skewed view of the world. (They wouldn't touch Omeeeeegas if they read some of the stuff on the Omega forum, for example.) But most people realize this.

The ones that bother me are the ones who distort data to reenforce prejudices they had before examining data... They are immune to rationality. Where you find such people, trouble follows. And flame wars ensue!


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

nhj22 said:


> I was planning on getting a Calibre 7. But after reading about the horrifying customer service and problematic movements, I think I am better of with an Omega.
> 
> Tag Heuer doesn't deserve to be in Luxury watch segment.


It's not fair to judge that way. It's more on your own budget and what you really want - design, accuracy, automatic, etc. My problem may be represent minority unlucky Tag Heuer customer. I got my watch back and the accuracy did not meet my expectation even this model is under COSC. I spoken several times to Tag but problem remain same. I purposely bought a good watchwinder, wind and put my GC8 inside the watchwinder and same accuracy problem.

IF accuracy is what you are looking for, then I will advise you to think carefully what model, brand, etc.... I knew, we cant expect much from automatic watch but the variants were too much, beyond COSC's standard.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

nhj22 said:


> I was planning on getting a Calibre 7. But after reading about the horrifying customer service and problematic movements, I think I am better of with an Omega.
> 
> Tag Heuer doesn't deserve to be in Luxury watch segment.


Movements provided by ETA, owned by Swatch, maker of...............OMEGA!!


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

After my GC8 sent 2 times to Service Centre in Philippines and one time to Swiss Senior Watchmaker, i can only conclude that the accuracy is not up to standard despite i manually wind and also put in watchwinder...


----------



## peterpl (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe your not calibrating your watch winder properly. Check the TPD required for the movement. I also have a GC8 and I think i've set my winder to 750TPD and my watch runs great. 40+ hr power reserve and prob runs around 50sec slow a month.

Been like this for almost 2 years now.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

peterpl said:


> Maybe your not calibrating your watch winder properly. Check the TPD required for the movement. I also have a GC8 and I think i've set my winder to 750TPD and my watch runs great. 40+ hr power reserve and prob runs around 50sec slow a month.
> 
> Been like this for almost 2 years now.


Peterpl, My GC8 having no problem if i wind it daily. Appreciate if you can let me know what happen if you wind your GC8 and put it in the watchwinder for 1 week. I tried mine and after 2 days,the watch slow by 1hour!

I am already give up with this GC8 and this will be my last TAG. My case may be exceptional and unlucky case but i still believe Senior Watchmaker (after this watch flew all the way to Swiss for check up) did not check it properly. After they return it to me, the situation worse and i have no place to complain anymore..


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

skwong76 said:


> Peterpl, My GC8 having no problem if i wind it daily. Appreciate if you can let me know what happen if you wind your GC8 and put it in the watchwinder for 1 week. I tried mine and after 2 days,the watch slow by 1hour!
> 
> I am already give up with this GC8 and this will be my last TAG. My case may be exceptional and unlucky case but i still believe Senior Watchmaker (after this watch flew all the way to Swiss for check up) did not check it properly. After they return it to me, the situation worse and i have no place to complain anymore..









Everyone can give comment on this watch... I was shocked when i wore this watch today 11th Jan 2013, 8.50:52 with such date. The date remain like that until this comment posted now... I'd sent an email to Tag, CC to Mr Jean-Christophe Babin and waiting for their advise....


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Simply amazing... amazing...

Oh, and on the watch, I doubt the condition is permanent. Just reset the date manually. If it keeps up, get it fixed.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Dont hold your breath while waiting for Babin to reply. He's probablt out opening another gala event across the globe.

He cant even come on this forum to address important items we want to hear about.

Im still not convinced the couple of posts under his name were made by him.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> ...
> 
> Im still not convinced the couple of posts under his name were made by him.


They were. I can confirm it.

I think he sees his membership as an unfiltered view into the customer base. But it is certainly not the venue to use to address individual issues with a specific watch. There are better ways. If I were him and got such issues, I'd just delete them.

Sometimes there are CEO issues which only the 'buck stops here' person can address. Bringing issues which are not at that level to such persons is a good way to get ignored (in this instance) or fired (if you work for the company... speaking from observational experience on this).

One needs to learn how to solve problems. Ranting on a public forum or in mail to the CEO is usually not long term productive.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Eeeb said:


> They were. I can confirm it.
> 
> I think he sees his membership as an unfiltered view into the customer base. But it is certainly not the venue to use to address individual issues with a specific watch. There are better ways. If I were him and got such issues, I'd just delete them.
> 
> ...


But there are definitely substantive issues that he can address such as the AR crown issues that linger on for months and are detrimental to his company..


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> But there are definitely substantive issues that he can address such as the AR crown issues that linger on for months and are detrimental to his company..


He did.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

If anyone can advise, please let me know how to solve it. This watch was bought in Dec 2011 and went in & out from Service Centre in Philippines and Switzerland. 

Come on, this is not only auto watch that I have...

Problems like power reserve, accuracy were not as describe.. Accuracy plus minus 2-5mins per week, even u wind and put it in watchwinder. I fully believed the quality of this model is actually good, but maybe only this specific watch which may potentially exceptional case or like factory defect. The date changed on that day midnight to 22nd. I tried to adjust it manually, and for everyone's info, it can be adjust until 31st, 32nd, 33rd, for date!

No matter how i complain, Tag continue to maintain that they repaired and everything working fine. 

I believed the staff did not check properly,that's why i want to address to their CEO about the performance of their staff, Senior watchmaker!

I am writing in this forum is to seek if anyone can tell me how or who can I address to. I am not act arrogant but this case is really make me piss off.. The watch stay in Service Centre and fly around probably longer than it stay at my home.

If there is anyone keen to know, send me a message and i email u all original reply from Tag, so that you all know how piss off i am.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

I sent the watch as per attached with date 36th and finally got Tag's CEO's attention and he replied.
The watch flew today to Switzerland and I am waiting for them to do full check up.

It is such a disappointed purchase.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

skwong76 said:


> I sent the watch as per attached with date 36th and finally got Tag's CEO's attention and he replied.
> The watch flew today to Switzerland and I am waiting for them to do full check up.
> 
> It is such a disappointed purchase.


Until now, no updates from Tag Heuer Switzerland. They confirmed received the watch;

To: [email protected]
CC: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]
Subject: RE: Tr : RE: Your Grand Carrera, serial number 00005206
From: [email protected]
Date: Mon, 21 Jan 2013 16:00:44 +0100

Dear Mr. Wong,

Please be kindly informed that we have received your watch in our workshop this afternoon. Your Grand Carrera has been registered under our repair number SAV-13-81082.

Be assured that we will return with our comments as soon as the watchmaker will have achieved the analysis.

Kind regards


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what will you do if you buy this watch and hardly use the watch due to this kind of problem and the watch busy with its 'traveling' to its home country?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

skwong76 said:


> Can anyone tell me what will you do if you buy this watch and hardly use the watch due to this kind of problem and the watch busy with its 'traveling' to its home country?


I'd wear another watch.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

Eeeb said:


> I'd wear another watch.


Eeeb, that is what i am doing now.. 
I means, anyone can advise what is my right on this case?
To continue to waste time to wait and wait or is there any action that I can do?
I really hope for other GC8 to come and comment. I got another friend who bought this GC8 and do not have any problem in the last 3 yrs.
I really suspect my GC8 is a factory defect but Tag refuse to admit.

It left me no choice other than just tell Tag to just keep it at tag Museum or send it to Tag CEO!


----------



## peterpl (Jul 18, 2011)

Keep hassling them. For a 4k watch its not something you would leave. My GC8 has been running flawlessly for 2 years no probs. +2 a day. Well within COSC standards for over 2 years now.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

Peterpl,

I trusted that... I am just wondering if that watch is just one exceptional case due to factory defect which they will never admit. Or perhaps, it was due to inexperience staff who went to overhaul the watch in Tag Heuer Manila center and cause more problems.. Else, it wouldnt be send to Tag Switzerland from Manila, Philippines for 2 times!

By any mean, even case was send to Tag's CEO, they will not entertain any request..and continue to fly in and out for repair..

Therefore,i can only tell them to just keep it for 2 months monitoring inside watchwinder at Tag Heuer and they will surely notice the problem with accuracy, power reserve and also date problem...

I am just curious, what is my right on this case other than continue to waste time like that...


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

skwong76 said:


> Peterpl,
> 
> I trusted that... I am just wondering if that watch is just one exceptional case due to factory defect which they will never admit. Or perhaps, it was due to inexperience staff who went to overhaul the watch in Tag Heuer Manila center and cause more problems.. Else, it wouldnt be send to Tag Switzerland from Manila, Philippines for 2 times!
> 
> ...


The CEO of Tag replied me, advised me not to send anymore email about this case to him and stated that he having 2000 staff at Tag Heuer that can handle this case...Unbelievable and unexpected reply!


----------



## peterpl (Jul 18, 2011)

Tell him to give you a contact person.......are you sure the CEO replied maybe his assistant. If a CEO replied like this to ANY customer it does nothing well for the name at all.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

peterpl said:


> Tell him to give you a contact person.......are you sure the CEO replied maybe his assistant. If a CEO replied like this to ANY customer it does nothing well for the name at all.


Obviously you have never been a CEO. I told the OP his tactics were going to be counterproductive. They were. The response was, to me, predictable. If an assistant had provided the response, it would have been the mild namby-pamby response you seem to think was appropriate. A good CEO will deal with issues which are appropriate at their level. Employees and customers which abuse the access are likely to suffer the consequences...

I am always amazed at folks who think they can push around and make demands of any company that sold them something. When you are actually sitting in the CEO's chair you have the privilege of calling out the self-righteous turkeys. The care people can't do that but the CEO can. Evidently he did.

Your advice to "tell him to give you a contact person" shows a woeful misunderstanding of the relationship. Once you reach the CEO with a request you are ASKING not TELLING. Bear that in mind and you will be more effective in life. Ignore that and you may be told to get lost (unless you are an employee -- then you may well be made to be lost). Try it yourself. TELL your CEO they have to do something you want. See what happens...;-)


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

The reason why i tried all the way to reach the CEO was because of the irresponsible and they were not responsive to my inquiry.

Unfortunately, he replied by stated that he is having 2000 staff at Tag and do not cc him in any email!

My request was just to ask him to follow up this matter and ensure that it is properly handle and IF there is any event of factory defect, please consider to give fair treatment to customer, including to consider to change that watch!

For the rest of Tag Heuer user, you may look and google around and u will find similar remark since few years ago.

You may look yourself on how many people critics on Tag.... TAG Heuer - a HUGE drop in quality and another forum http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/tag-heuer-c378466.html which stated;

"_Tag Heuer is the world's most garbage made watch. This piece of crap watch__
continually needs servicing. The crown keeps breaking every few years when just adjusting the date/time. This garbage piece of crap TAG Heuer watch has no good quality workmanship, constantly needs service from the crown to stop watch, second pieces are not correct, etc... DO NOT BUY THIS GARBAGE MADE TAG HEUER BECAUSE YOU WILL CONSTANTLY SPEND HUNDREDS OF DOLLARS EACH YEAR FIXING & SERVICING THIS CHEAP QUALITY TAG HEUER WATCH. Spend you money on a better quality watch. I wish I would have read about this poor quality Tag Heuer before I bought one for myself and my wife. Never again_."

"_Another reason this garbage, cheap quality made TAG Heuer watch is garbage is that you cannot find an e-mail address or name of any top executive or customer complaint on their website. They do not want you to send them their probably thousands of complaints to their president or someone who will read about the poor quality workmanship of a Tag Heuer watch, the garbage keeps breaking, the crown keeps falling off, etc.. They rather not publish an e-mail address or name of a top executive on their entire site to avoid hearing the bad complaints from everyone. Sooner or later everyone will find out about the garbage, cheap quality made TAG HEUER watch_."

IF i happen to read above forum, I will certainly will not buy Tag....moreover my personal experience now really cause lots of inconvenience and waste of money. Again, I am not saying all Tag Heur watch but IF u happen to be one of unlucky buyer, u will end up like what I am facing and the response from Senior Management is ridiculous..


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

Tag replied...

Dear Mr. Wong, 

Please be kindly informed that the month of tests and controls of your watch is now achieved. 

We confirm you that your watch is in perfect working order and the trouble with the date has been resolved. 

You will find hereafter the requested explanation concerning the date malfunctioning: 

When we received your watch back in our workshop, our watchmaker noticed that the dial was not centered which caused the trouble with the date in particular with the number 18. Be assured that after the last repair of your watch, we had proceeded to the necessary test and control and nothing wrong has been noticed.* It is possible that something happened during the return of your watch (little impact) which caused the dial to be no more centered. In order to rectify this, we have replaced the bezel of your watch which help to maintain the dial centered. We will also carefully take care to well package your watch in order to avoid any trouble during the return of your watch.* 

Regarding the accuracy of your watch, we confirm that during all the test period, the time keeping of your watch as well as the power reserve were in accordance with our tolerance. 

We thus confirm that your watch is now in a perfect working order and will be sent back to our agent as soon as possible. 

We hope that this repair will give you entire satisfaction. 

Yours sincerely, 












*Lauriane JOLIDON** 
CUSTOMER SERVICE - ADMINISTRATION

TAG-Heuer
Branch of LVMH Swiss Manufactures SA 
6A RUE LOUIS-JOSEPH CHEVROLET 
2300 LA CHAUX-DE-FONDS SWITZERLAND 
TEL +41 (0)32 919 8060 | FAX +41 (0)32 919 9060 
[url]www.tagheuer.com[/URL]*


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

I am still waiting for my watch. At same times, I replied;
...............................................................................................................................................................................................
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
CC: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]
Subject: RE: Tr : RE: Tr : RE: Your Grand Carrera, serial number 00005206
Date: Tue, 5 Mar 2013 16:00:52 +0800

Laurianne,

The date error, accuracy (not as per COSC) and power reserve issues were escalated and reported to you in the previous repair by your Senior watchmaker several months back. However, the watch was returned to me and had a similar problems. i believed, the same problem will happen again once I get back this garbage watch.

You also did not do some 'post mortem' and check IF the error was due to factory defects or due to previous overhaul at Watchworks, Philippines. By right, Tag should be responsible to check the whole problems and identify the root of problems and compensate accordingly IF it was accidentally cause by factory defect during production.

As a consumer, I am giving you a feedback (on good faith) to your CEO and company but unfortunately your irresponsible CEO replied rudely and I hope you can escalated this issue to any responsible party or give me the contact for me to provide my feedback. I am looking for Jack Heuer too, FYI in all worldwide directory, including forums.

As this watch will be my last garbage Tag Heuer watch, I am already give up with the service rendered.

IF you are good responsible Customer Service, kindly look into this matter seriously and forward to relevant party. This complain will not end here....

SK Wong
............................................................................................................................................................................................

Can any members give me advise on how to handle this case if you bought GC8 and faced such problem and the watch ended up several month at service centre and you wasted your time and money to send the watch in/out from service centre? Moreover, the CEO scolded you rudely over your email and told you do not cc to him as he is having 2000 staff to assist you without giving any solution or suggest any specific staff to assist you?

This is truly expensive garbage watch..... I am not saying all Tag Heuer watch but i believed this watch is an exceptional factory defect garbage watch, but Tag will not admit and continue to repair (but failed in all attempts).


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

your act is getting old. they are sending the watch to you. see if it is corrected before blabbering some more.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

Actions













Lauriane JOLIDON ([email protected])
Add to contacts








5/3/2013 









To: SK Wong
Cc: barry mah, [email protected], Ho Ming Yew, [email protected]










Dear Mr. Wong,

As mentioned in our previous e-mail, nothing wrong has been noticed on your watch concerning the accuracy or the reserve power. The only trouble noticed was with the date and this is probably due to an impact during the return of your watch and not due to a defect.

We have carried out the necessary repair to solve the date trouble and keep your watch for one month under control. Your watch is in perfect working order and presents any defect or anomaly.

We confirm that the shipment will be sent back to our agent Watchworks today.

Yours sincerely, 











*Lauriane JOLIDON* 
CUSTOMER SERVICE - ADMINISTRATION ASSISTANT 

*TAG-Heuer*
Branch of LVMH Swiss Manufactures SA 
6A RUE LOUIS-JOSEPH CHEVROLET 
2300 LA CHAUX-DE-FONDS SWITZERLAND 
TEL +41 (0)32 919 8060 | FAX +41 (0)32 919 9060
www.tagheuer.com 

It was stated that ... "*The only trouble noticed was with the date and this is probably due to an impact during the return of your watch and not due to a defect*. " and I had to bear the inconvenience for defective caused by Tag.....


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

If there is any member who can advise me what to do, I will be very much appreciate ...
For those who criticize my action, please let me know what will you do if you spent so much for a watch and you only have chance to wear probably not more than 3 month in a year, due to faulty, inaccuracy and more important, the watch (bought at Sincere Watch, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia) spent the most times, traveling from Manila to Switzerland for 2 times and stay in Tag Heuer Service Centre, Manila for 2 times and most regretful, you got rude reply from the Tag CEO - Babin when you tried to escalate this issue to the top of Tag Heuer with the good faith hope that they will identify the root of problem and avoid such incident to other potential customers....

For those who do not have any interest on my post, please ignore it...but for existing Tag Heuer user, you may take note of this when your Tag face any problem in future..


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry but I have to say that you lost all credibility to me when you ignored everyone here telling you to better test your watch's power reserve before sending it anywhere, failed to demonstrate any acceptance of what we were trying to tell you, failed to show an understanding of how these watches work (capacitor?) and then mention that you don't have the warranty cards for the (supposedly) new watch.

As far as I can see, there was no problem with your watch's power reserve to begin with and the subsequent issue with date was caused by it being sent off all over the place.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

drunken monkey said:


> Sorry but I have to say that you lost all credibility to me when you ignored everyone here telling you to better test your watch's power reserve before sending it anywhere, failed to demonstrate any acceptance of what we were trying to tell you, failed to show an understanding of how these watches work (capacitor?) and then mention that you don't have the warranty cards for the (supposedly) new watch.
> 
> As far as I can see, there was no problem with your watch's power reserve to begin with and the subsequent issue with date was caused by it being sent off all over the place.


Thank you very much for your feedback and failure to understand my case. The issue now is no more longer about the watch but generally on what type of service that Tag able to provide, including so-called cause the damage to the watch during the delivery to customer. Anyway, I am fine if you or moderator would like to remove my posting or member but i am just telling the truth and express my feedback over Tag. For your info, this is not the only Tag that I have..but it is my 3rd watch and you never see me make noise for the rest of my Tag. It's not only about the accuracy or power reserve but also the date. For your info, the error on the date (changed to 31st, 32nd, 33rd....39th on date panel) was reported during the last year repair when the watch sent to Switzerland, BUT it was returned to me with the same problem!

Thank you again


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> your act is getting old. they are sending the watch to you. see if it is corrected before blabbering some more.


And I point out it is considered irresponsible behavior to post full quotations of private emails.

Normally they would be deleted but they do your arguments no good and re-enforce the following warning: Behave or be gone. Your choice.


----------



## skwong76 (May 15, 2012)

So, seem no members can advise me what else I can do other than rely on the Tag's bad service...and continue to wear the same garbage watch or keep it aside to remind me not to buy Tag again.. Whatever i wrote is the truth and I am only disappointed with the rude & arrogant reply from Mr. CEO despite I , on good faith, wrote the detailed feedback about problem with the watch with hope that he can assist to assign someone to handle.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

skwong76 said:


> So, seem no members can advise me what else I can do other than rely on the Tag's bad service...and continue to wear the same garbage watch or keep it aside to remind me not to buy Tag again.. Whatever i wrote is the truth and I am only disappointed with the rude & arrogant reply from Mr. CEO despite I , on good faith, wrote the detailed feedback about problem with the watch with hope that he can assist to assign someone to handle.


Enough said. Closing thread. (That means the topic has been discussed and is closed for further comment. Since no one "can" advise you, don't bring this up again.)


----------

